# My TT experience



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had my TT on 8/20. I had a 5+ cm nodule on the left that had been growing, and a smaller one on the right that was also growing.

Everything went well, and I am feeling as good as I can expect to feel, I think!

Although I had not been having any compressive symptoms, the surgeon told my husband that the larger nodule was pressing on my airway, and it made it somewhat more difficult to remove, but everything went fine.

Once I was in recovery, I did have some nausea and vomiting from the anesthesia. They gave me anti nausea meds, and once I got past that, things were fine.

I've had some pain around the incision, but less than I was expecting. In fact, I have not needed any pain meds today. The most pain I have had is in my throat from the intubation. I've been eating soft foods (had my husband go out and get me matzo ball soup from the deli yesterday and today). The throat pain is getting better. Maybe I'll be able to eat some more challenging foods tomorrow, but for now I still just want things like jello, yogurt, soup, etc.

I had surgery about 10 am on Tuesday, and left the hospital the next day around 11 am. The day of surgery, I mostly slept. Yesterday, my first day home, I mostly relaxed and/or slept. I was feeling pretty good yesterday evening, so went out for a 1/2 mile walk.

This morning, I was feeling good, and thought maybe I would walk 1 mile. After about a half-mile, though, I realized I was finished. Been mostly reading and relaxing most of the day today.

My voice is better than I thought it would be. I'm not really hoarse. But my voice is weak, and I can only talk for a few sentences at a time. I do have a bit of mucous coming up and making me cough, which is not pleasant, but it seems to be getting better.

Overall, though, I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

melissafitz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my TT on 8/20. I had a 5+ cm nodule on the left that had been growing, and a smaller one on the right that was also growing.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful outcome! You sound like you did and are doing exceptionally well! I could go for some good Matzo ball soup myself. I "love" it!!!

You are one tough cookie. I am impressed that you are taking daily walks; good for you!


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad everything went well. Hope you continue to feel better and better each day!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad you are healing nicely!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy you are feeling good so quickly.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Melissa,

Thank you for sharing - I think your experience is more the norm - minus the nausea and thankfully they got that under control.

I always ask for a smaller breathing tube as a previous surgery caused alot of throat pain. I had no issues swallowing so alot of that may have been from the breathing tube - who knew about breathing tube sizes??

Keep a cool pack on your incision and it will help with swelling which will occur for a few days. I took 600 mg of Motrin about 36 hours after my surgery to control pain and inflammation. Taking it for inflammation is important because you want everything to settle and begin healing.

WHen do they begin your replacement and how much? Be sure to ask for FT-4 and FT-3 tests at your post op lab's and only dose from those 2 tests.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hi, thank you for the kind words everyone.

I'm continuing to do better every day. My swallowing is back to normal. And my voice is getting stronger (was able to read my daughter her bedtime story last night for the first time, and also return some phone calls).

Interesting about the breathing tube sizes. Yes, I really do think that caused the most issues. I'm guessing that the nodule impinging on my airway didn't help matters. But at least now I know I can ask for a smaller size.

I got sent home with a prescription for 125 mcg l-thyroxine, which I started on Thurs. so yes, now, the next step is getting the meds right! I am a bit nervous about that but thank goodness I have you all at this board as a resource! I have a follow up with the surgeon on Sept 4. I don't know if they check my levels then or not. The endocrinologist told me to come back to her at 6 weeks post op.

I actually feel quite good right now. But I am going to continue taking it easy and not push it, and get as much rest as possible before going back to work on Tues. I will be working mornings only (I only work during my daughters school hours anyway).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

In my experience the surgeon looked at the incision and sent me on my way.

Please be sure to insist on Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests on your 6 week follow up.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm glad you are recovering well. I have a TT scheduled for a couple of weeks from now. My nodule is compressing a little, so it's good to hear a success story to put me a little more at ease.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, Lovlkn. The endo checked free t3 and free t4 when I went to her before, so I am guessing that is what she'll do again. But I will definitely make sure. Thanks for the heads up!

Greg, good luck on your upcoming surgery. I hope yours goes as smoothly as possible!

I am continuing to do well. I feel pretty good . . . Just get tired more easily than usual. I am going out for walks (did 2 miles yesterday). I had worked up to being able to run 3 miles just before surgery, and although I cant run right now, want to do what I can. But other than that, am trying to rest and relax as much as possible before I go back to work on Tues.

I've never been much of one for accessorizing, but the few scarves I own have been getting a lot of wear!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad you are doing well. I was also running about 3 miles at a time pre surgery and am 3 weeks post-op. I walked 2 miles per day the first week and then 3-4 the second week and started jogging again after about 2 1/2 weeks. I had to jog at a slower pace than usual and only jogged about 2 miles, but I was able to return to my usual 3 mile jog by the third run. And I'm still walking every day too.
I still haven't completely returned to my regular exercise routine (with weights and all) because just the jogging/daily walking really wears me out. this week I hope to add some weights.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Wow, that is great, Eliza! You are an inspiration!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

My husband was shocked when I told him I went running the first time, and I was a bit nervous at first, but if you're ready, you'll know. My breathing feels more constricted than normal while jogging and I do feel sore afterwards in the throat area, probably due to internal swelling, but overall things feel fine. It really is just a matter of time and building up to things. I felt like I had really turned a corner recovery wise after the two week mark (not counting weird stuff like night sweats, etc.) Hope you will too!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I went back to work today, 1 week post TT. So, just for reference, I work part time. I saw two clients today (I am a speech therapist, and these were language delayed toddlers). My voice held up well . . . I have to talk a lot during sessions, in an animated voice, sing, etc. My neck muscles felt tired afterwards, and I had a little bit of a sore throat. I also have a bit more swelling around the incision than I have had before. Much more than what I did today might have been difficult, but I am fortunate that I work part time and was able to pare down my schedule a bit in anticipation of surgery.

It might have been challenging to use my voice in the way that I do for work if I had to see more clients. But energy-wise, I am feeling good. After working, I picked several pounds of tomatoes out of my garden, canned them, picked my daughter up from school, helped her with homework, etc, and am feeling good. I would say I am not quite 100 percent, but maybe 90 percent.

Of course, the next challenge is making sure the meds are right, but so far I am feeling good.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Melissa,

It sounds like you are I are at the same point in our journey. I'm also 1 week post TT and feeling about the same as you 

Glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, Ariabel. I'm glad to hear you are doing well too!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Eliza - I don't think I would be running if I felt my throat constricted. You need to give your body time to heal.

Melissa - keep taking anti inflammatory drugs such as Ibuprofen and ice the area. It takes awhile for your body and throat to recover -

I think the fatigue has alot to do with getting the anesthesia out of your system - I believe it can take up to a month. If it continues be sure to have your D, Ferritin and B-12 tested along with FT-4 and FT-3


----------

